# Space Pod Home Stretch



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here are a few pics of my current pod build*


Kit includes some PGMS photo-etch, TSDS decals/vinyl kit, and the VooDoo FX light kit:

Front w/photo-etch:
http://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab301/kdaracal123/101_5687.jpg

Scratch microphone:
http://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab301/kdaracal123/101_5693.jpg


Inner wall:
http://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab301/kdaracal123/101_5697.jpg

Attempting to put light kit switch on front hull to simulate scanner detail *and* be functional on/off switch:
http://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab301/kdaracal123/101_5692.jpg


Pilot controls w/TSDS decals:
http://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab301/kdaracal123/101_5688.jpg

Awesome solar scanner from PGMS (unpainted):
http://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab301/kdaracal123/101_5701.jpg

Using Tamiya gloss silver, med. gunmetal for exterior, and Testors light ivory for interior

More to come...


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That's looking super, KD. I'm looking forward to seeing more photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Modelling tricks learned, rediscovered, or stolen off of others: *

1) Taymia paints really ARE better than Testors-usually.
2) 3-M blue tape is a good masker in a pinch.
3) Using tape on the back of photo-etch to keep them from flying across the room while cutting works.
4) Using a good set of sprue cutters will change everything.
5) Good liquid masking works really nicely.
6) Regular fine-grit sanding sticks work on photo-etch metal.
7) Running warm water over cold spray cans brings them to temperature fast and boosts their spray power.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thats looking very nice, kd - I look forward to seeing it all put together :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks, guys. I just wish I had the knowledge to make that interior look more realistic. 

That one gentleman who posted those beautiful Flying Sub interior pics was able to make it look like a movie set. It was clean, not overly weathered, but looked less "flat'. Wish I could observe a guy like that for a few sessions.........I'm always fighting that "toy" look.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

aaaahhh!! i'm getting whooped in the big Pod race!!!!!!!!

i've missplaced the front panel!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That's not good. 

Did you look behind that thing that sits next to the doohicky?

Seriously, though, that's a major pisser with the switch and all that you've done on the part. I hope you find it really soon.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

i found it!
it was next to the hoober-doober.
i have a slide switch on the inner wall where i can reach it with my finger.
now my batt underneath the main control panel.
problem:
if i glue the front on, how will i ever acess the batt?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Phew!

How about some of those super-strong magnets to hold the front in place?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

JohnGuard said:


> aaaahhh!! i'm getting whooped in the big Pod race!!!!!!!!
> 
> i've missplaced the front panel!!!!!!!!!!!


I love your work. keep posting! BTW: I think I'll go ahead and "entomb" the battery and call it good.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here's a little more progress...*

*TSDS vinyl details drying:* 








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

I followed Henry's advice and used a wooden burnishing tool I found at a local art supply store to rub out all the left over soapy water. This was invaluable in applying the orange sticker. The color was perfect for me and *so* much easier than masking and painting. I suggest following the TSDS directions *EXACTLY* to achieve a super finish. I didn't do that with my PL J2 floor sticker...


*Here's a video of the light kit from VooDoo installed:* 








[/ame][/IMG]

Thanks for looking!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

BTW: My brother from Missouri wired up the light kit for me with his "mad skills"-------------Thanks, bro!!:wave:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Looking fantastic, kdaracal; my only misgiving is your needing to "entomb" the battery, so I recommend that you conserve it for as long as possible. :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Seaview said:


> Looking fantastic, kdaracal; my only misgiving is your needing to "entomb" the battery, so I recommend that you conserve it for as long as possible. :thumbsup:


Man, I know. And what will I do about acid leakage. I'm reconsidering.......


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm really liking this build. Thanks for sharing.

I was on the fence about using the orange vinyl decals on the exterior, but after your explanation and results, I'm sold.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> Man, I know. And what will I do about acid leakage. I'm reconsidering.......


thats my dilemma too. i want the batt under the controls but i'm trying to figure out if i can have the whole front of pod removable. it's holding up my whole project.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

kdaracal said:


> I followed Henry's advice and used a wooden burnishing tool I found at a local art supply store to rub out all the left over soapy water. This was invaluable in applying the orange sticker. The color was perfect for me and *so* much easier than masking and painting. I suggest following the TSDS directions *EXACTLY* to achieve a super finish. I didn't do that with my PL J2 floor sticker...


Wow -- truly excellent job with the viny exterior! It was never a real big seller, but I gotta say I think your pics have caused some folks to rethink! I've been selling them fairly well all week!

--Henry


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*I found the perfect solution!*



JohnGuard said:


> thats my dilemma too. i want the batt under the controls but i'm trying to figure out if i can have the whole front of pod removable. it's holding up my whole project.



I snugged the front panel in as good as possible, (DRY) and then dug out some pin striping tape and covered the seam with the tape. This tape, purchased years ago, has sat in the bottom of my model junk drawer for years. It matched my paint exactly. The tape is pressure tape, with hardly any gooey glue. It comes off like Post-it notes. The photos catch the flaws, but the naked eye cannot see the minor flaws in regular light. I call it blind, dumb luck. Now I can run the 9 volt as much as I want and still have the option to take it out!

*Yea, baby!!*

Here's some pics:








[/IMG] 








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thanks, Henry!*

I want to thank Henry for all the cool decals and vinyl stock. What a bargain. 

Between VooDoo FX, Paragraphix, and TSDS, I think I can say this is my first model approaching museum quality. I say that with humility. I pretty much stink on ice, otherwise!:wave:

I'll post a couple final photos after some paint touch-ups and the feet installation....


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

I know we can be the biggest critics of ourselves. Honestly this is a great looking build. You've done a great job and I really appreciate how you shared your experience; so when I get ready to tackle my Space Pod I can use some of your advice to complete mine.

Also, the switch came out great too.

Great idea with the tape I like the effect it shows.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

wander1107 said:


> I know we can be the biggest critics of ourselves. Honestly this is a great looking build. You've done a great job and I really appreciate how you shared your experience; so when I get ready to tackle my Space Pod I can use some of your advice to complete mine.
> 
> Also, the switch came out great too.
> 
> Great idea with the tape I like the effect it shows.


*Thank you!* 

I have to give cred up to a step-by-step build I semi-followed on the Culttvman forum. I printed it off and it helped TONS. Title: *"Space Pod Build-Along", by Brent Gair*. He built his stock. It's full of great tips including some instruction enhancements and color photos.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Stick a fork in it!*

*It's done!*


Here are a couple more pics and a thrilling 10 second video of a fusion core light spinning:








[/ame][/IMG]


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

awesome pic's!!!!!!!!!!!

i figured out my batt problem.
i cut the lower panel out right by the first set of support ribs!
it's an access door that fits a 9v sideways. i just press the panel in place and the panel edges are not very noticable

now i dont have to worry about the batt and how to change it.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Fantastic Idea! Please keep us posted on updates and final product!!
:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Get him outta here!*

*Man, I hoped he wouldn't bother the Robinson's anymore!*








[/IMG]


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Top Notch! :thumbsup: That really came out looking fantastic - Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

that tape on the front seam is inspired!!

Maximus Kudos to you sir!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks! Now I have the WILL (no pun intended) to continue with the J 2 or Chariot!!


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> Thanks! Now I have the WILL (no pun intended) to continue with the J 2 or Chariot!!



great job on the pod ! I am looking to use trim tape [silver and orange] on my chariot, both inside and out of the "BIG" clear part canopy,, this will eliminate the masking for paint 

.S


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

skinnyonce said:


> great job on the pod ! I am looking to use trim tape [silver and orange] on my chariot, both inside and out of the "BIG" clear part canopy,, this will eliminate the masking for paint
> 
> .S


That's a great idea. There are all kinds of sizes and finishes and widths. I bet the RC car dept. @ the local hobby shop would be a good resource. I bought the (very cheap) Aztek Dummy paint masking vinyl kit. I think I'll try to paint them in.... ***GULP***


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> That's a great idea. There are all kinds of sizes and finishes and widths. I bet the RC car dept. @ the local hobby shop would be a good resource. I bought the (very cheap) Aztek Dummy paint masking vinyl kit. I think I'll try to paint them in.... ***GULP***


 
I did the same thing, I bought the masking kit for the chariot. when I seen the tape for the inside [orange], I thought why not silver or gray for the outside, plus you might be able to paint [acrylics likely] the tape [so it matches] the other parts that you already painted, then maybe "future" it to seal the tape ?

skinny..


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Brent Gair's Pod was featured in Finescale Modeler this month! Kudos to him! He is the guy who has a step-by-step guide on Culttvman forum........I highly recommend using it when building this pup.


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> Brent Gair's Pod was featured in Finescale Modeler this month! Kudos to him! He is the guy who has a step-by-step guide on Culttvman forum........I highly recommend using it when building this pup.



ive heard it was like a rubiks cube to put together from the vague instruction sheet- im a newbie to this degree of model level 2 ok
3 not so sure, thats why i bought 3 of everything, pod, chariot, j-2, the first ones are going to look terrible,, by the 3rd one i hope to have a descent looking kit.. with lots of mistakes along the way


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

skinnyonce said:


> ive heard it was like a rubiks cube to put together from the vague instruction sheet- im a newbie to this degree of model level 2 ok
> 3 not so sure, thats why i bought 3 of everything, pod, chariot, j-2, the first ones are going to look terrible,, by the 3rd one i hope to have a descent looking kit.. with lots of mistakes along the way


It's not so bad. Just go step by step and let everything dry in between. Don't rush anything or get in a hurry. Please post your stuff on the forum. These guys will be very happy to give their tips and tricks out.


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

kdaracal,

Fantastic work. I just got my mitts on this kit and think the vinyl sheets are the way to go. I used them on my 1/32 Flying Sub floor and was very happy with how it came out.
The tape idea is very cool, nice one!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

moebiusman said:


> kdaracal,
> 
> Fantastic work. I just got my mitts on this kit and think the vinyl sheets are the way to go. I used them on my 1/32 Flying Sub floor and was very happy with how it came out.
> The tape idea is very cool, nice one!


Thanks, Moebiusman! I'll be watching for any of your posts, as well.


----------

